

Ask HN: Has anyone used a dynamic equity sharing model (grunt fund)? - idealboy

I&#x27;m reading a book entitled &quot;Slicing Pie&quot; that outlines a dynamic equity sharing model that the author calls &quot;grunt funds&quot; for use in early stage start ups. I&#x27;m intrigued, but curious if anyone on HN has tried this model? If so, was it a positive or negative experience? Thanks for any input.
======
dilipray
I think not all the time everything goes by Grunt Fund. I didn't read the
book, but know the concept a little bit.

Sometimes people contribute more than money, they believe in your startup and
give you strength.

That is my personal opinion.

